# Waking up with racing heart every single night



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Since my graves has been in a flare I have been waking up every single night with a racing heart. I don't think this has anything to do with not breathing because I don't wake up gasping for air... it's just simply that my heart is pounding out of my chest. It takes about 3 hours for it to calm down.

I have to prop myself up with pillows to help, it seems laying flat or on either side makes my heart race when I go to bed. I just had an echo done 2 days ago and when I was laying on my left side my hart was pounding.

Has anyone experienced this before? I keep thinking the worst, like heart failure at 30 years old. My thyroid has been under control, I have never let myself run hyper without knowing and would increase my meds immediately through my Dr.

Thanks,
Candi


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sadly yes, because I have the exact same problem right now and have for about the last two months. The only thing that is helping me is Ambien, but I'm still waking up some even with that. I have Hashi, not Graves, but know that I'm currently in a hyper swing, although my lab results were within range.


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Most definitely. The only thing that solved it for me (besides swinging hypo, and I still had transient episodes) was having my thyroid removed.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

skimordiegirl said:


> Since my graves has been in a flare I have been waking up every single night with a racing heart. I don't think this has anything to do with not breathing because I don't wake up gasping for air... it's just simply that my heart is pounding out of my chest. It takes about 3 hours for it to calm down.
> 
> I have to prop myself up with pillows to help, it seems laying flat or on either side makes my heart race when I go to bed. I just had an echo done 2 days ago and when I was laying on my left side my hart was pounding.
> 
> ...


This does not sound good; have you called your doctor? Are you on a beta-blocker?

What was the result of the Echo?


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Sorry you both are going through this too!

Andros - Called the Dr. and spoke with the Nurse who said she would talk to the Dr and call me back. The Dr. actually called me back, thank God, and said he reviewed my Echo and everything looks normal and that when he see's me on Tuesday he will show me the images, etc.

He said the goal is to not use medicine at this time because I have low blood pressure (have for as long as I can remember) and also since I am allergic to propranolol. He mentioned some other meds, but said my resting heart rate is under 100 which is normal standards.

I know I am in a flare with my costochondritis since getting a massage last Saturday- Bad idea on my part.

I just ordered some lemon balm from vitaminshoppe and once that comes in I am going to see how I do with a little bit of that added to my day. I thought about getting some motherwort, but I don't like the alcohol in a lot of tinctures and I could only find it in alcohol.

I don't remember feeling this bad since I was first diagnosed. I just want to get back to normal. I have been thinking a lot about RAI, but scared of the highs and lows that I will probably experience with that.


----------



## skimordiegirl (Mar 10, 2011)

Forgot to mention.... I have Hashi antibodies (more than I do graves antibodies).


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

My cardiologist just started me on a beta-blocker, but only 1/4 of a pill at night because I also have terrible problems with low blood pressure. I was really scared to start taking it but it's been three days and no issues so far. I don't think it's done much either, but we'll see in another week or so. He said if I feel that it is helping, to increase it to 1/2 a pill at night. We'll see.

By the way, on top of Hashi, I also have mitral valve prolapse which creates a lot of my heart problems. I've heard MVP is common with Hashi. I've had my MVP since I was at least 16 and was then diagnosed with Hashi in 2009 (at age 32).


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm in the same club! Mitral valve prolapse, low blood pressure and racing/skipping heart issues thanks to Hashi's. I take a very low maintenance dose of Toprol XL (a beta blocker) daily and my cardiologist is okay with me bumping it up or down depending on my symptoms. Propranolol did nothing for me except drain every last bit of energy I had and it took trying 3 different beta blockers before we found one that works.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

jenny v said:


> I'm in the same club! Mitral valve prolapse, low blood pressure and racing/skipping heart issues thanks to Hashi's. I take a very low maintenance dose of Toprol XL (a beta blocker) daily and my cardiologist is okay with me bumping it up or down depending on my symptoms. Propranolol did nothing for me except drain every last bit of energy I had and it took trying 3 different beta blockers before we found one that works.


That's good to know! How long did it take before you felt the Toprol XL was helpful? He gave me several samples of Bystolic so that is the one I'm trying now.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

> That's good to know! How long did it take before you felt the Toprol XL was helpful? He gave me several samples of Bystolic so that is the one I'm trying now.


Honestly, I've been on the Toprol XL for so long now I can't really remember, but I do think it worked pretty quickly. I just know it was such a relief to finally quiet down the skipping/pounding heart beats without draining the energy out of me totally.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks Jenny V, we'll see how this one works for me and if not, I'll ask to try the one you're on.

By the way, I just noticed your siggy. I'm an Aggie also! What part of Texas are you in? I'm in the Dallas area now, where I'm from originally.


----------

